# Considering Clomid



## Jodie Bogie (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi All,

We were very blessed after 5 years of trying to concieve and 3 failed IVF cycles when last year I discovered I was pregnant naturally, the best suprise anyone could wish for!

We would obviously love more children but don't want to go through the heartache and stress we previously faced....of course we are lucky enough to be blessed already!!

I am considering going to the doctor to talk about trying clomid, our fertility doc said I have pcos and dh had 'issues' so they refused this form of treatment going straight onto IVF. Now we have a little one I think it may be worth trying to see if it helps. Just wondered if anyone else had a simlar experiance? Also I wondered if a GP could prescribe this drug or if it has to be done under a consultant?

Thanks Jode xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Jode

Congratulations on the birth of your little one and to experience a natural pg after all the tx must have been wonderful.  I too am desperate for a sibling for my little one and couldnt face any more heartache or IVF cycles so last year I too was thinking of taking clomid.  Whilst I have no known fertility problems and it is mostly male factor I thought maybe it would increase our chances of ttc naturally.  I did a lot of research into natural remedies and I started taking agnus castus.  For me, this was wonderful it does pretty much the same thing as clomid but I felt I wasnt putting any more drugs into my body.  Agnus castus kick started my ovaries and regulated my cycles, I was ov every month on day 14 without fail (it also helped with mood swings ).  Whilst I have been taking it for a the last year, we still havent achieved our natural pg but are going through the adoption process.  

What I would say is it is a natural alternative to clomid if you wanted to try that first before going down the clomid route?

Hope Ive helped in some way!!

Cath xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Jode (great name!)

I think you can only ask.  Certainly for me I asked and after some discussion with my cons my GP agreed to prescribe me clomid.  I know in some PCT's that GP's aren't allowed to prescribe clomid so you might have to go via cons but given your history your GP should refer you quickly.  I think as you say now you have a little one maybe your fertility doc would consider it as an option since your little one is an amazing natural miracle!!    As you have PCOS it might be worth asking about metformin too if you're not already taking it.

Hope this helps.

Karin

xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

The Oxfordshire PCT does not prescribe clomid through a GP therefore if you lived in a PCT where this ruling applied you'd need to go to an NHS fertility clinic.  If you have a gynaecologist you see regulary they can also precribe clomid, mine (private patient) had offered to prescribe it for me in the future as a private prescription so I could get it over the counter and pay full price for it, its less than £20 for 6mths at 50mg!!

HTH

Bev xx


----------



## Jodie Bogie (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks all for your comments. I think I'll wait and try ovulations tests till Christmas and if no luck see a consultant next year. The thought of going back to a fertility clinic fills me with dread!! Bev thanks for your suggestion re a gynae, I am under one right now due to a 3rd degree tear so might ask him when I'm due to see him in sept (no harm in asking I guess!), I have seen that you can buy it online but that seems abit scarey?! Did you concieve baby no 2 naturally Bev? Thanks Karin for your suggestion of metformin but I was on it for years and concived when I decided to come off it   so will avoid that one. I may take your suggestion Cath of Angus Castus I didn't have any luck with it before our little one but might be worth trying if my cycles are iregular again....best of luck with the adoption process!!  
Thanks Girls xxx


----------

